
Ask HN: Speech recognition/synthesis witho Google? - NetOpWibby
Hey everyone!<p>I am interested in creating a digital assistant and would like to start with voice commands. However, it seems like every JS library I find is a wrapper of some sort for Google Chrome. I&#x27;d prefer not to rely on them for my project.<p>Is there such a library or project that exists?
======
kochbeck
If you want to stay in JS, check out Pocketsphinx
([http://syl22-00.github.io/pocketsphinx.js/](http://syl22-00.github.io/pocketsphinx.js/)).
If you can get outside JS, look at Sphinx or Kaldi. As an alternative, if
you're on mobile, both Android and iOS have local recognizers.

~~~
NetOpWibby
Thanks for the info!

